# just wondering



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

After having to re-config my old denon to solve audio drop out on dish, I saw an audio optical out [ I bought this used awhile back with no manual] and I am just wondering what this would be conected to?

I get "in" just wondering about "out".

thanks!


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's used as a digital audio pass-through. I'm not sure if it only passes a specific input, or is assignable. I think it depends on your receiver model. 
More than likely, though, you'll have no use for it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> After having to re-config my old denon to solve audio drop out on dish, I saw an audio optical out [ I bought this used awhile back with no manual] and I am just wondering what this would be conected to?
> 
> I get "in" just wondering about "out".
> 
> thanks!


Are you referring to the audio optical out on a tv, or your old Denon?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Mike728 said:


> It's used as a digital audio pass-through. I'm not sure if it only passes a specific input, or is assignable. I think it depends on your receiver model.
> More than likely, though, you'll have no use for it.


What would you actually connect to if you ran a line from this "optical out" port? That is what I'm wondering.....



CCarncross said:


> Are you referring to the audio optical out on a tv, or your old Denon?


Denon


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> What would you actually connect to if you ran a line from this "optical out" port? That is what I'm wondering.....


This was used to connect a device for digital recording. i.e. Sony MD, DAT recorder, possibly an input device for computer with toslink.

You generally don't see digital outs on A/V receivers anymore, because there wasn't much you can do with it and most all those digital recording formats are dead.
DAT came out in 1989.
MD in 1992.
MiniDisc (MD) was actually pretty cool and I was looking forward to that one. Never caught on.


----------

